# Check Engine Light Codes P0442 and P0456



## dasher635 (Dec 5, 2008)

I've got a 2006 A3 completely stock except for a boost gauge and my check engine light keeps coming on for codes;
001090 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Small Leak 
P0442 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
and
001110 - EVAP System: Very Small Leak Detected 
P0456 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Replaced the $75 gas cap and it still happens at least once a month. Car runs great, but hate seeing that light. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## 07veedub (Dec 4, 2008)

check your gas cap do u have an after market gas cap?? if its not closed tite enough that can happen


----------



## dasher635 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: (07veedub)*

genuine Audi gas cap and I'm clicking it like crazy. Still get the codes. Thanks.


----------



## PDI (Sep 24, 2008)

It is the evap system. The should be an update and/or recall for this.


----------



## jbyronr (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: (PDI)*

Next most likely source of an evap leak is the N80 purge valve.


----------



## dasher635 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: (jbyronr)*

I broke down and took the car to the shop. Turns out that due to topping the car while refueling, I've flooded the charcoal vapor canister and got some of the gas/charcoal crude in a valve. **** A little more research and the dealer replaced the N80 valve part #06E-906-517-A and may have to replace the charcoal canister if the CEL comes back.


_Modified by dasher635 at 11:27 AM 9-18-2009_


----------



## dasher635 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: (dasher635)*

CEL never came back!


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (dasher635)*

Curse full serve station attendants, who don't understand the words "don't top my off."


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (StuMacLean)*

omg, who keeps going after the **** stops the first time? lol


----------

